

Why Backbone-Relational Sucks? - zachrose
http://www.to-string.com/2013/04/16/why-backbone-relational-sucks/
OP here. I&#x27;m not yet sure if Backbone-Relational sucks. I posed this here as a nexus of conversation about Backbone-Relational.
======
nkuttler
Using inflammatory headlines to start a discussion doesn't sound like a good
idea.

In case somebody is wondering, this is in reply to op's dead comment.

